# We went to go power wash our first exterior.



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

We went to go power wash our first exterior. Got all set up ready to go. Started the washer, turned on water only to have water spraying out of the pump.

I though it was empty of water this past winter I guess I was wrong 

Oh well. I guess we have to buy a new one today. Dave not happy.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

So do you think water froze inside the pump? 
Bummer !
I wonder if there's a way to suck RV anti freeze into a pump? Probably could hook a short hose up to the pw and put the other end in a bucket with anti freeze. Then pull the cord a few times without starting 
I've always stored mine in a non freezing area so I'm not sure


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Damon T said:


> So do you think water froze inside the pump?
> Bummer !
> I wonder if there's a way to suck RV anti freeze into a pump? Probably could hook a short hose up to the pw and put the other end in a bucket with anti freeze. Then pull the cord a few times without starting
> I've always stored mine in a non freezing area so I'm not sure


I'm pretty sure it was water that froze. I usually store it in a warm basement but figured leaving it in my unheated storage unit empty of water would be ok. I didn't tip it forward to make sure water was out.

A guy at the paint store said he runs RV coolant in his for winter storage and has been fine. Even if the coolant and little water mixed it wouldn't freeze.

Not one of my brightest moments. We just bought this thing what 2 years ago.


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

Uh oh. Now you've got me worried about mine. I used to bring it in the house for storage, but left it in the back shed over the winter this time.


----------



## allaboutfun (Apr 2, 2015)

cdpainting said:


> I'm pretty sure it was water that froze. I usually store it in a warm basement but figured leaving it in my unheated storage unit empty of water would be ok. I didn't tip it forward to make sure water was out.
> 
> A guy at the paint store said he runs RV coolant in his for winter storage and has been fine. Even if the coolant and little water mixed it wouldn't freeze.
> 
> Not one of my brightest moments. We just bought this thing what 2 years ago.


Just need to be careful that you don't dilute the "pink stuff" too much. It's burst proof at -50 as it sits on the container. 
After winterizing my boat last year I had some pink -50 left over. I was spraying some interior work last winter and had the rv antifreeze in my truck. I cleaned the pump and ran the antifreeze completely through it making sure it was solid pink coming out. The pump sat in my truck and then in my garage for a few very cold days. The next time I went to use it, it worked fine but the antifreeze struggled to go through the contractor gun. I took the head of the gun off and it was easier, but it came out like a slushy rope. It was kind of cool but I was a little nervous. 
For my pressure washer I just buy the little can with the hose attached. Cheap insurance and it's suppressed to be good for the seals as well.


----------



## hammerhead (Feb 18, 2014)

Rv antifreeze will freeze solid in the jug at 15 below. I had a case of it in my barn and it was a solid block of pink.


----------



## PRC (Aug 28, 2014)

Cracked some plungers when I neglected to winterize 2 years ago. Found a can of antifreeze at True Value made by Briggs last year that has a threaded hose on it just for washers. It worked for me. I test run at home each spring and always find something small that I'm glad I didn't have deal with on the job.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

hammerhead said:


> Rv antifreeze will freeze solid in the jug at 15 below. I had a case of it in my barn and it was a solid block of pink.


Time for a little science here. Typically, -50 RV antifreeze freezes at 10-15 above, but that's irrelevant. The important temperature is the "burst point", when it starts to expand and will damage pipes.

http://www.jamestowndistributors.com/userportal/document.do?docId=1144

The problem with pure water is that it's most dense at 4C, below that, it starts to expand. OTOH, that allows fish to survive in areas where lakes freeze over.


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

Even if you use the pressure washer a couple months before the first freeze, it will have water in it. The tolerances inside a pump are so tight that when that water freezes it causes all kinds of issues.. usually a ruined pump. 

If your temps don't go below say.. 5 degrees outside, you can use an upstream injector to suck up full strength antifreeze (ethylene glycol) and spray the wand until you see green. Then you can stick it in a shed, garage or barn and be fine. If the machine will be exposed to ambient temps below 20 degrees, like outside under a tarp, you have to feed a stronger antifreeze into the pump. 

To really do it the right way you directly feed the antifreeeze then use an air compressor to blow out the hoses.


----------



## DunriteNJ (Aug 15, 2014)

PressurePros said:


> Even if you use the pressure washer a couple months before the first freeze, it will have water in it. The tolerances inside a pump are so tight that when that water freezes it causes all kinds of issues.. usually a ruined pump.
> 
> If your temps don't go below say.. 5 degrees outside, you can use an upstream injector to suck up full strength antifreeze (ethylene glycol) and spray the wand until you see green. Then you can stick it in a shed, garage or barn and be fine. If the machine will be exposed to ambient temps below 20 degrees, like outside under a tarp, you have to feed a stronger antifreeze into the pump.
> 
> To really do it the right way you directly feed the antifreeeze then use an air compressor to blow out the hoses.


Great advice

Or find a warm garage to store it


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

It sounds weird but what I do is just suck the water (or most of it) out of the pump. If there's a little left, it's not enough to expand and break anything. Always worked for me anyway.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Jmayspaint said:


> It sounds weird but what I do is just suck the water (or most of it) out of the pump. If there's a little left, it's not enough to expand and break anything. Always worked for me anyway.


I thought I had drained it plus it sat for a few weeks before the cold came along. This is the first year we kept it some where else besides a warm basement.


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

In my experience, there really is no way to get all the water out of the pump. It only takes a few drops to cause issues, especially with cheaper pumps.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

PressurePros said:


> In my experience, there really is no way to get all the water out of the pump. It only takes a few drops to cause issues, especially with cheaper pumps.



So do you store yours in a non-freezing enviro ?


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

daArch said:


> So do you store yours in a non-freezing enviro ?


Not always, Bill but all machines are winterized regardless. Stabil in tank, anti-freeze in pump, lines blown out. I only have one monthly fleet account that we do all winter and that truck stays with the guys that do it. They have to winterize after every job. It's a pain but I have a setup that makes it fast.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

PRC said:


> Cracked some plungers when I neglected to winterize 2 years ago. Found a can of antifreeze at True Value made by Briggs last year that has a threaded hose on it just for washers. It worked for me. I test run at home each spring and always find something small that I'm glad I didn't have deal with on the job.


Anything with a Briggs name on it is always a winner. :whistling2:


----------



## Boco (May 18, 2013)

Anyone have the 4000 psi Simpson at Sams club? There is a like new one being sold locally. $600.00


----------



## ddelaney (Aug 7, 2013)

Ughhhhhh.. Mine died today too. First exterior too. Was winterized too. Anyone have any recommendations on one that will last longer than 2 years? Nothing seems to last anymore. 3-4000 psi range is all I need.


----------



## SemiproJohn (Jul 29, 2013)

ddelaney said:


> Ughhhhhh.. Mine died today too. First exterior too. Was winterized too. Anyone have any recommendations on one that will last longer than 2 years? Nothing seems to last anymore. 3-4000 psi range is all I need.


Move to Florida is all I got for suggestions. :jester:


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

ddelaney said:


> Ughhhhhh.. Mine died today too. First exterior too. Was winterized too. Anyone have any recommendations on one that will last longer than 2 years? Nothing seems to last anymore. 3-4000 psi range is all I need.


Unless you're doing commercial concrete, forget about 3k-4kpsi. Look for:
-4gpm or more
-Honda GX 390
-External Unloader that's NOT built into the pump

If you can afford belt-drive and you have a safe & easy way to load/unload it, get belt-drive. They'll last much longer.

Hint: You won't find it at any big box store.


----------

